# Ft. McMurray



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

be ready to pay about 3000-5000 dollars a month for rent...everything is EXPENSIVE! yah you make good money..but you have to just to be able to eat and afford shelter...


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree with Kale. you make great money buts its expensive! I wouldn't pass it down though


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

the only way i would ever work up in Fort Mac again was if it was a fly in, fly out job. I spent 8 months up there and i never did get used to the way of life up thereukey:


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Im actually on my way there today and will be staying in a camp. I will let you know what it is like. Apparently the camp has a theatre, pool tables, a gym etc. Depends on the camp as for food though - could be good or it could be bad. 

Dont bother coming up if you can't get a camp job, it just isnt worth it.


----------



## 3/4 liter (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks folks and yea definate camp kearl project


----------

